# Static/popping sound through Dice iPod kit



## PhilW (Jun 11, 2006)

i posted the issue in the general 330 forum and was advised that i may get more input in this forum.

i've installed the dice/ice (i've actually done both) in my 2005 330ci zhp and it's almost unlistenable because of the static/popping sound that comes through. it's there almost all the time, but sometimes it will go away for a while (or a day or two). sometimes, i'll have no static when i'm stationary, but as soon as i start moving (pressing the accelerator), the static sound will start.

i took the car to Bavarian Soundwerks here in Atlanta and they found that one of the cables running from the trunk to the front of the car had a bad connection and i paid to have an new cable installed. the sound went away for several months, but is back now. 

it's really annoying (i'm back to making quick mix cds of current music i'm listening to to avoid using the ipod), but i don't want to invest more money trying to track down this problem if there is no known fix. apparently others have had this problem, but i can't seem to find a solution.

i've been thinking about going to the intravee solution, but i'm having trouble following whether or not it's a good solution for non-navigation equipped cars and what items i need to purchase.

any assistance here would be greatly appreciated.

thanks.
phil


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

If possible we can take a look again. In almost every instance we can get the noise out of the vehicle.

Let me know so we can get a time to get this sorted out.


----------

